

Why it's OK to leave a tech job at 5 p.m. - wh-uws
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/04/16/tech/web/cashmore-facebook-sandberg/index.html

======
mwd_
Anybody have stories about negative consequences after they decided to leave
at a normal time instead of staying late?

I leave at 5, assuming everything's in order, and nobody has ever mentioned
anything to me. I also like to get in at 9, even if most other people arrive
around 10 -- I love that quiet time in the mornings.

One thing I have noticed is that some people who work late are stuck in a
horrible cycle of coming to work late, slacking off, then trying to make up
for it by staying in until 7 or later.

~~~
bryanlarsen
9-5 means you're either not working 8 hours, or you're working without taking
any good sized breaks. The former might get you in trouble, but the latter is
more likely to cause sub-standard work.

------
paulhauggis
This is why it's important to have a secondary source of income (most likely a
business) and money in the bank.

If I'm required to work past 5 for too long (once in awhile, it's fine), I
find work elsewhere.

It's worked pretty well so far.

------
JoachimSchipper
Use <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3848889> instead.

